# Fuel Filter 2002 pathfinder



## sharky9 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a 2002 pathfinder and do refular maitenance myself, oil changes etc. I purchaesd a fuel filter and PVC valve today and can not locate either. Can someone assist me with this. Thanks


----------



## LiquidLunch (Dec 1, 2006)

The fuel filter is in front of the rear axle mounted to the underside of the body. Look above the rear driveshaft. Don't bother trying to unscrew the filter bracket. Just disconnect the hoses and slide the filter out of the side. And get ready for gas to trickle down your arm and onto your armpit when the fuel line first pops off. 

Make sure to depressurize the fuel system before you start.


----------



## sharky9 (Feb 11, 2007)

LiquidLunch said:


> The fuel filter is in front of the rear axle mounted to the underside of the body. Look above the rear driveshaft. Don't bother trying to unscrew the filter bracket. Just disconnect the hoses and slide the filter out of the side. And get ready for gas to trickle down your arm and onto your armpit when the fuel line first pops off.
> 
> Make sure to depressurize the fuel system before you start.


thank you, how do I depressurize the fuel line?


----------



## LiquidLunch (Dec 1, 2006)

Start it up, then pull out the fuse for the fuel pump. Its under the dash. Let it run until it stalls out. Takes 5 to 10 seconds.


----------



## sharky9 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks, sorry for the delay response. Also do you know where the PVC valve is located.


----------



## LiquidLunch (Dec 1, 2006)

Dont know about the PCV valve (does you car even have one??). They are usually mounted into the valve cover or a vacuum line near the valve covers.


----------

